# How do I stop embedded video files playing simultaneously ??



## xobten (Apr 15, 2009)

First time posted and apologies if I've asked this question in the wrong place,feel free to abuse me and point me in the direction of the correct on it that's the case.

My problem is as follows.I've been building a website for me 11 year old daughter and she's asked me to create a page with trailer for new movies. I've been using Dreamweaver and I figured it out easily enough. A site called uk.filmtrailer provides the embedded code for all the trailers they have so it was simply a matter of copying them onto the new page. 

However,when I load the webpage I've created, all the trailer start to play at the same time.Can anyone tell me how to set the videos to 'stop' by default so that they only begin playing when i click on them ?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## xobten (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry,I suppose I should have also included this typical bit of code from the the trailer site in case it was simply a case of editing some part of it;


http://www.player.filmtrailer.com/v3.3/player.swf?file=http://uk.player-feed.filmtrailer.com/v2.0/cinema/1501/?channel_user_id=441100001-1&default_quality=xlarge

Film Trailers by Filmtrailer.com


----------



## benwes (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

just came acorss your post, we are working on a wizard that'll enable you to build the player according to any specification that you have.

Its very very rough right now
http://www.player.filmtrailer.com/v3.3/wizard.html
But it functions, why don't you drop me a line on [email protected] and i can guide you through it.

Kr,


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Listed below is a "revised" copy of your code, it has been updated to disabled the autostart feature, if you have notice that the autostart feature command has been updated with the following command line "&autostart=false".

Hope this is what you where looking for . . . . enjoy.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> http://www.player.filmtrailer.com/v3.3/player.swf?file=http://uk.player-feed.filmtrailer.com/v2.0/cinema/1501/?channel_user_id=441100001-1&default_quality=xlarge&autostart=false
> 
> Film Trailers by Filmtrailer.com


----------

